# Chicagoland/Midwest (Elsewhere?) Looking for Someone to Hire



## NeophyteGrant (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi All:

I got into hobbyist woodworking because I wasn't pleased with the mass manufactured options out there. I just bought a house (we plan on staying for a long time) and with work and other obligations, I don't have the time (and seemingly never found it prior, skills aside) to really build what I've wanted to build. And with the scope of what I need to furnish, it would take me years to get around to it.

*I'm looking to put as much of my budget as I can into fine furniture for the new house furnishing*s: I have need of an:

-entertainment stand/tv console
-dressers
-some standing floor lamps
-end tables
-a king size bed frame
-and a dining room table.

I've been searching around on custommade and etsy, but thought I'd post here as folks market all over. It's a good chunk of work, and I also am not sure how to approach the logistics of it (single proprietor, bigger shop, multiple people?). The styles don't need to match. I've only done one custom commission before, but with COVID he is backlogged for a good long time.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Maybe head south to the Tuscola / Arcola area south on I 57 and look into Amish woodshops. About 3 hours south of the city, and at the minimum a nice day trip. You could also ask at Woodcraft in Woodridge and Rockler in Bolingbrook to see if they have any leads. And maybe Owl Hardwood may have some builders they supply.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Sawbridge Studios is in Winnetka, Illinois. It's a gallery that works with many craftsmen and you may find something you like or at least make a connection to a furniture-maker.

sawbridge.com

You could also try contacting villagewoodwright.com/. Last I heard, he was backlogged.

Most of the woodworkers and contractors I speak with are so busy they're turning down jobs. For whatever reason, demand is up in these sectors.


----------



## NeophyteGrant (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback. I'll look into all these options.

Best, 
Grant


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

If you haven't found a shop in your area, you can check some of the Amish shops in Shipshewana, Indiana area. There's consignment shops that some Amish woodworkers in that area use. On highway 20 in the Middlebury and Shipshewana area. Can't miss it, on the south side of the highway. I've stopped there several times in the past to look at the furniture. Many elegant pieces and prices to keep the average John Doe only looking.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

You don't mention where you are in Chicagoland, but there is an Amish Furniture Gallery in Lockport, between Orland Park and Joliet.

Like you, I have way too many other things going on to take on commissions.


----------

